# Shipping dogs



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

I read this at another news group and I thought I would post it here. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050603/ap_on_.../pets_on_planes

Airlines starting June 15th have to report animal casualties flying and estimates are about 20,000 animals per year. 










Robyn


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Jun 17 2005, 12:36 PM
> *I read this at another news group and I thought I would post it here.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050603/ap_on_.../pets_on_planes
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The only problem with the numbers given in that report is that it comes from PETA, an organization who is also in the news this week for taking animals for adoption and killing them. They go to dog shows, turn people's dogs loose to get into the street to be killed, as well as poison them. They leave notes such as "better bred than dead".
If someone other than PETA had the statistics, then I might consider it as being reliable, but I don't have any faith in anything PETA puts out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 17 2005, 02:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with the numbers given in that report is that it comes from PETA, an organization who is also in the news this week for taking animals for adoption and killing them. They go to dog shows, turn people's dogs loose to get into the street to be killed, as well as poison them. They leave notes such as "better bred than dead".
If someone other than PETA had the statistics, then I might consider it as being reliable, but I don't have any faith in anything PETA puts out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73417
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not a PETA fan either... I think they have given animal rights a bad name.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This is some first hand information on the PETA story that was in the news yesterday.

Ma

I'll try to start at 
the beginning. this actually started about 2 years ago. We don't really have 
an SPCA here in the 2 counties. Bertie and Hertford. We have Animal Control 
to hold the animals. And the cats and dogs, puppies and kittens that are 
dropped off at the 2 vets here .The vets do try to hold them for a little 
while and then PETA comes and takes them back to Virginia Beach to "find 
them good homes". They pick up at all the animal controls and the vets. 
I live way out in the woods. nothing here but the nearest town is Ahoskie. 
a very small town with one Wal Mart as the only shopping store. Well, the 
year before last and last year there were a number of cats and dogs found 
dead in the dumpsters , once behind the Chinise resturant and then behind 
the Piggley wiggley. We all thought the local animal control or whoever 
picks up animals from the vets that are put to sleep just got lazy and put 
them there. Well, last 
night the police, undercover , followed PETA from My vets office where they 
just picked up some wonderful kittens, to find them homes. These kittens 
were just weaned and very sweet. this is the vet where I take pictures and 
work part time. Anyway, they put the kittens in the van [PETA] and killed 
them and took them to the dumpster at Piggley Wiggley. Where the police got 
them. they were actually caught in the act of dumping dead animals in the 
dumpster. There were a lot of animals so the police called My vet, Dr. 
Proctor, and animal control to come and identify the animals. Sure enough 
they got them. They were both PETA people. They were held in the local jail 
for while, not sure how long. Now it's all over the news. YEAH. My vet is so 
angry, He is calling and being interviewed by all the local news people. We 
want the word spread all over the world. who would think in a tiny 
little town like this is where it's all going to go down? That's probably 
why they thought they could get away with it. 
Oh, they also got them for illegal drugs. The van was full of the drugs. 
Email everyone and get the word out. If any stations will pick 
this up or want to know about it, My vet can tell them. It's in Ahoskie, 
N.C. His name is Dr. Patrick Proctor. 
I'm so excited they finally got caught. and sick over what has happened. I 
just was petting and loving on those kittens yesterday. This really shows 
the true PETA. Of course, PETA won't make a statement 
yet and will probably say they weren't associated with this. But they were


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

PETA Employees Arrested For Animal Cruelty 

Two employees of the radical animal-rights group People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) have been arrested and will be charged with 31 felony counts of animal cruelty. A month-long investigation in Ahoskie, NC helped authorities nab the PETA activists as they dumped dead dogs -- including SEVEN PUPPIES -- in a dumpster behind a local Piggly Wiggly. 

Authorities investigated similar dumpings for four weeks. Perhaps not coincidentally, that's also how long the Center for Consumer Freedom has run a billboard in New York City's Times Square. The billboard has exposed millions of Americans to PETA's dirty secret -- PETA Kills Animals! PETA put to death more than 10,000 animals from 1998 to 2003 -- and the group is four weeks late filing state papers indicating how many more dogs and cats it killed in 2004.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 17 2005, 01:08 PM
> *The only problem with the numbers given in that report is that it comes from PETA, an organization who is also in the news this week for taking animals for adoption and killing them.  They go to dog shows, turn people's dogs loose to get into the street to be killed, as well as poison them.  They leave notes such as "better bred than dead".
> If someone other than PETA had the statistics, then I might consider it as being reliable, but I don't have any faith in anything PETA puts out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73417*


[/QUOTE]

This wasn't a PETA article. So I am sorry to start that thread, rather the commentary came from The ASPCA and the federal government who is making the airlines report these problems. I didn't read any references at all to PETA but rather mostly the government. 


Didn't mean to start anything.....

From the article 

That's about to change. Starting June 15, airlines must report how many pets are killed, lost or injured on their flights.

The government estimates 2 million animals fly commercially every year. Many airlines allow small pets to travel in portable kennels under seats, where the owners are responsible for their safety. Larger pets travel in cargo holds, where they can be exposed to extreme heat or cold and loud noises from plane engines.

Nobody knows how many pets are killed or injured. Lisa Weisberg, spokeswoman for the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, suggested 1 percent, which would mean 20,000 animals per year. The airlines say that's far too high."

Isn't PETA a different organization? I thought it was people for Ethical Treatment of Animals, or are they affiliated with ASPCA and I am ignorant?










Robyn


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Jun 17 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Isn't PETA a different organization? I thought it was people for Ethical Treatment of Animals, or are they affiliated with ASPCA and I am ignorant?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I believed they were different also.I have never seen anything that connected them together at all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 17 2005, 06:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believed they were different also.I have never seen anything that connected them together at all.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73478
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sorry, folks, I've been upset about this PETA thing, and I just didn't look close enough. I plead















Let's hope we get a lot more information about shipping because I have a special out there who doesn't do well in the plane. He has a lot of frequent flyer miles. I know that shipping isn't the best, but there are just some cases I have to use it.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 17 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Sorry, folks, I've been upset about this PETA thing, and I just didn't look close enough.  I plead
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Are there airlines that have a temperature controlled cargo? Can someone fly with the dog? I think Human rates are pretty darn good right now. I can understand your worry, maltese are itty bitty. 

I think on a positive note that it is promising that airlines are required to report animal casualties. Doesn't awareness bring about change so the future shipping is better and safer. 

Also as far as the PETA thing. We are all together with you!








We LOVE the maltese breed and without reputable breeders who raise these babies we would be lost of them for future generations, and I for one cannot wait for the day that I again have a maltese baby in my arms. I miss Lamby every day. She hooked me. (Though I know she has an EXTRAORDINARY home) I still miss that furbutt! 

Robyn


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+Jun 17 2005, 08:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there airlines that have a temperature controlled cargo? Can someone fly with the dog? I think Human rates are pretty darn good right now. I can understand your worry, maltese are itty bitty. 

I think on a positive note that it is promising that airlines are required to report animal casualties. Doesn't awareness bring about change so the future shipping is better and safer. 

Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73489
[/B][/QUOTE]

As far as I know, they don't fly animals in non-temperature controlled areas. At least that is what my vet said. Catcher was flown to me and they only would allow two animals and it was controlled. He had to fly early in the morning because they wouldn't take him if the temp was more than 80 degrees in the departure or destination city. He flew in July so it was iffy until the date of flight. The flight was an hour and he just bounced out of the crate like he had not been anywhere. 

The breeder had made sure he was used to his crate and had taught him to use a water bottle so that there wouldn't be spilled water in the crate. When the flight lands they have someone go to the plane and hand carry him to a special area inside the airport where I was waiting (anxiously) for him! I believe there are a couple kinds of travel... this was called "counter to counter" service.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There has been a big article in the newspaper here a few weeks ago about shipping animals. I wish I had kept it. Some airlines will only take animals for shipping if the temperature is not too hot or too cold. Continental is supposed to be good for shipping animals and the area were the animals are kept is temperature controlled. They have a special program for that.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Are there airlines that have a temperature controlled cargo? Can someone fly with the dog? I think Human rates are pretty darn good right now. I can understand your worry, maltese are itty bitty. 

I think on a positive note that it is promising that airlines are required to report animal casualties. Doesn't awareness bring about change so the future shipping is better and safer. 

Sorry if I was misleading. I don't think I'm all there today








My special is a Westie. He has been #1 for the past two years, and has had two breed wins at Westminister. I am one of three owners. He lives in California with his handler, and they fly together. He just hates the cabin. He has a big crate, and that is how he flies. We have over six figures in this dog, but this is how his handler takes him. He has been tried in cabin twice, and it doesn't work. My one Westie girl also flew to Arizona to be with her handler, then flew home when she finished her championship. She had no problems whatsoever. She was giving me kisses by the time we got in the car, upon her return. By the way, she thinks she is a Maltese now. I will probably send her to California in the fall for breeding, as I would like to have a litter from the two.
I got a new Maltese show boy from Italy earlier this spring. He made it just fine, flying in from Venice to Paris, then Atlanta. One of my Maltese champions also spent two months in Italy and sired two litters. Our friends also sent us one of their boys to show here (Kim's sire), so he flew back and forth. Sometime, it just has to be that way. 
When I do have to go to the airport, I find that the staff handles the dogs with love. I've seen the staff take them out and give them kisses while we are finishing the paperwork. They drive them in a van over to the plane, and they put them in the passenger seat for the short ride. They are the last on and the first off. It is temperature controlled.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

When we first got Shiner(min pin) we had olny had him a few weeks and we had to fly him. We got him in November he was about 13 weeks and we had to fly him from Lubbock to Killeen. We tried t get him crate trianed so we could carry him on but he screams like a banchie. We had no choice but to cargo him. (we had bought the tickets before we got him) I believed with used american eagla or contentail. We were very scared because we had a 50 min lay over in dallas. The airlines said his would be on the runway for the 40 min lay over and even though it was with in there temp requirements it was cold. The have NO hair to keep them warm. When we landed in Dallas we saw a man taking him off the place and it had a huge blanket wrapped around the cage. he brought him inside so he would get cold then he put him back on right before we left. When we got to Killeen he was so happy to see us and they let us keep the blanket. 

Now Shiner is better in crates so we could bring him in the cabin. However if we had to ship him I would feel good about it since they took sooooo good care of him. They didnt have to be so nice. sorry for the spelling errors you all know I'm way too lazy to fix them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had my Malitda shipped from Oklahoma to Washington State, the breeder checked many times with the airlines, she was suppose to have a 5 hour layover, but the airlines got her on a earlier flight. i worried but the breeder assured me that their vet had written on the health certificate, that she was to be fed and watered during the layover. The airlines said they would also take her out to go potty. When we picked her up, she was so happy,she gave me kisses and even more kisses. I gave her water and food, took her for a potty break, I also took nutrical, I din't need to give it to her. She was shipped at 6:00 am, so it wasn't hot. We got her at 12:00 pm. she has been with us over a week and is doing very well. I would do it again as long as the breeder checked everything out ahead of time.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just got back with Teddy recently from Vacation in which Teddy flew with me...I can't imagine ever letting him go alone in a cargo hold or even a climate controlled compartment...the engines are very loud and the noises are just not normal...even for us humans. Teddy did great but I wish I did not have to have him in his carrier even just because he would have done better just being in my arms and on my lap...that is his normal. There are others out there that have little ones who like there pen or carrier and will curl up even when home...this is just not Teddy...My Lap is his preferred place so travel by plane limits that.

As with anything else, I am sure the airline has caring people who truly want what is best for the little ones who travel in their path...and there are others who could care less about a little one and view them as just another Nuisance on the job. Teddy is not available to those people.

Susan


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jul 11 2005, 02:18 PM
> *I just got back with Teddy recently from Vacation in which Teddy flew with me...I can't imagine ever letting him go alone in a cargo hold or even a climate controlled compartment...the engines are very loud and the noises are just not normal...even for us humans.  Teddy did great but I wish I did not have to have him in his carrier even just because he would have done better just being in my arms and on my lap...that is his normal.  There are others out there that have little ones who like there pen or carrier and will curl up even when home...this is just not Teddy...My Lap is his preferred place so travel by plane limits that.
> 
> As with anything else, I am sure the airline has caring people who truly want what is best for the little ones who travel in their path...and there are others who could care less about a little one and view them as just another Nuisance on the job.  Teddy is not available to those people.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I know what you mean about wanting Teddy in your lap.....Pico does OK in his crate under the seat but I have taken him out on a couple of flights and he just curled up in my lap as usual and slept most of the way.

However, I found out that if the FAA finds an animal out of the crate the flight attendants get fined personally! That explains why some are OK with Pico in my lap and others get snippy about it. I can certainly understand their point of view. I would never argue with an attendant about Pico being in my lap.....back in the crate he goes if anything is said to me.


----------

